
PayPal payments and notifications are coming to Facebook Messenger - samsonradu
http://venturebeat.com/2016/10/24/paypal-facebook-messenger/
======
fwn
Having an actual solution for sending money through messenger would be a great
thing. Currently that's not available in most of(?) Europe.

I wonder why it took so long, given that I really can't see any value in most
of the available messenger integrations.

